
‘Urgent needs from head to toe’: Clinic had two days to fix a lifetime of needs - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/the-clinic-of-last-resort/2019/06/22/2833c8a0-92cc-11e9-aadb-74e6b2b46f6a_story.html
======
dankohn1
What shame to live in the richest country in history while leaving millions of
people like this behind. Note that their circumstances were the direct result
of the Republicans in the state legislature refusing to accept Medicaid
expansion, which is 90% paid by the federal government.

